# VBA Code Formatting a Table in PowerPoint



## vashon2kool (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello everyone,

So far I know that I can format my table in PowerPoint by going from cell to cell but this takes a while.  Does anyone have any tips to apply format to the whole table all at once without looping through cells.

Thanks.


```
For lRow = 1 To inTable.Rows.Count
    For lCol = 1 To inTable.Columns.Count
        'set margin, font, color of text
        With inTable.cell(lRow, lCol).Shape.TextFrame.TextRange.Font
                .Size = 6
                .Color = RGB(0, 0, 0)
                .name = "Arial"
                .Bold = msoFalse


        End With


    Next
Next
```


----------



## Worf (Nov 2, 2017)

Hello

I don’t think that is possible, since the table object doesn´t have a font property. You can vote for this feature at PowerPoint user voice:


https://powerpoint.uservoice.com/fo...troduce-saving-a-table-template-in-powerpoint


----------

